# How much for 30 days of training?



## SuzannahK (May 12, 2021)

How much does 30 days of training cost where you are (and don't forget to say where you are)? The kind where your horse goes to the trainer for 30 days.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

SuzannahK said:


> How much does 30 days of training cost where you are (and don't forget to say where you are)? The kind where your horse goes to the trainer for 30 days.


About $1,000 a month. For anyone worth sending your horse to. 

I'm in North Dakota.

And remember that 30 days is a very short time period. Are you sending a colt to be started? Personally, I wouldn't do any less than 90 days.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Central CA - &1,000 on up, depending on the trainer of course. Many I know won’t take a horse for 30 days to start one. They want them for at least 90 days. For other types of training/retraining many want to keep them a minimum of 60 days.


----------



## Magnum 59 (Oct 26, 2021)

30 days is very short. Might work if you just want a quick refresher for the horse but if you want then to lean anything go for 90


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I paid 1200 cdn a month for full board, which included, for this particular horse, ulcer meds 3x a day, 5 days a week training, turnout as well. West Coast BC. Well worth it for me. This was a refresher for him, not from scratch. Other trainers in my region - 1800. a month....yow.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in Idaho. My trainer charges $1000/month but he's picky about who's horses and what horses he takes if you're not a regular client.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

$600 to $1500 per month in this area. The pricing depends on a range of things including trainer name and experience to trophies and titles etc. I took my horse to a women that charged $600 per month for his bootcamp. She did an excellent job but wasn't doing the show thing anymore, she was just doing the training and she was doing it slow and correct. She did an excellent job and was worth the money and then some.

You will want to consider what you are looking for before sending. Big names aren't always the best for a person. A lot of times they train the horse alright but they are the only ones that can maintain it so then you are paying money for mnintence and you never get to bring your horse home and compete at a specific level... if that makes sense.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Dressage Full Board and Training $1200/mo
Western Riding Full Board and Training $750/mo

It all depends on discipline, trainer experience and name. Oklahoma is where we're at.


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

It varies greatly by what kind of training, who, extras etc

my filly’s trainer is $600+385 for stall.
I looked at a couple cowhorse trainers who were anywhere from $900-1200 as you’re adding in cows.
Starting under saddle $700-900
Barrels $800-1100

all are about that range though. I’m in central ca

edit to add-i agree with those above though 30 days is really not enough for much other than a quick refresher for an already trained horse.Anything else you are just nicking the surface.I take outside horses on occasion and the only way I take something for 30 days is a refresher or something needing to start being legged up.


----------



## SuzannahK (May 12, 2021)

So I have my horse in training, and it's between $540 and $800, depending on how many sessions per week I want.This price includes field board (which is $400/mo, then add the training sessions).

I love what the trainer is doing, but she is flaky and busy and overscheduled and frequently cancels/misses/has to reschedule our sessions. She she is essentially affordable, but instead of staying where we are and taking a couple of lessons a week for awhile, I am now hunting a new boarding situation.

BUT. She did a great job when she was there. So there's that.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

SuzannahK said:


> So I have my horse in training, and it's between $540 and $800, depending on how many sessions per week I want.This price includes field board (which is $400/mo, then add the training sessions).
> 
> I love what the trainer is doing, but she is flaky and busy and overscheduled and frequently cancels/misses/has to reschedule our sessions. She she is essentially affordable, but instead of staying where we are and taking a couple of lessons a week for awhile, I am not hunting a new boarding situation.
> 
> ...


To me it would be far more worth it to send her to a trainer who has a good program already in motion. 
My filly’s current trainer is just under $1000 which includes board and she gets 1-2 days off. For what I need, I wouldn’t bother with a trainer I pay per session unless I was involved more or just needing something legged up.


----------



## SuzannahK (May 12, 2021)

Morgan.taylor said:


> To me it would be far more worth it to send her to a trainer who has a good program already in motion.
> My filly’s current trainer is just under $1000 which includes board and she gets 1-2 days off. For what I need, I wouldn’t bother with a trainer I pay per session unless I was involved more or just needing something legged up.


I am very involved, and my horse is being restarted under saddle and going nicely. I don't mind paying per session, but I do mind when sessions are continuously canceled/rescheduled/moved back with very short or very little notice. I drive 40 minutes one way to be there, so it's a major PITA when this happens.

She will be a great trainer, I think, when she gets it together.


----------

